# Theme and Variations For Guitar Solo (revised version)



## pkoi

Here's a new recording of my song for my older compostion, dating from 2015-2016. It's a live performance from last Saturday. I've posted a recording of the older version here before. The revised edition has two new variations, but 3 of the older one's have been removed. I also written an article about it. I state in it that the song has 12 variations but I cut two of them out when mastering the audio of the live performance. This was not due to the guitarists performance (it was excellent in every way, as you will hear) but those two removed variations added nothing new to the song and I realised it when listening to the piece at the concert. Besides that, everything else is true in the article.

Here's the article:

http://korvatauki.net/some-thoughts-about-my-work-theme-and-variations-for-guitar-solo/

Here's the recording:


__
https://soundcloud.com/pekka-koivisto%2Fthe-and-variations-for-guitar-sololive


----------



## pkoi

I decided to post here also the revised score. Disregard the strange measure-numbering and occasional layout-changes. I've lost the original .sib-file and could not include the revisions into it. I'll fix this later by using some graphic-editor but for now, this will make it easier to follow the composition.


----------



## pkoi

Any thoughts on this piece?


----------



## ollv

I listened it, do not knoow wwhat exactly should say... have my oooppinioon in music, especially about guitar (it was my first instrument) .. I have caught few moments which was enugh peercuussive (I am sure that in this style guitar should be (especially in solo) very percussiive) ... more agrressive, it is abouut our time . there are no easy forests there are many wars, every days ... and death. Children death ..


----------



## pkoi

Thanks ollv! I wanted to build a slowly evolving piece, hence the lyrical beginning. Anyways, the percussive/agressive elements do appear every now and then, first a bit in var. 3 and 4 and then in the last variation before the finale. I do not think that music should only reflect the negative aspects of our world.


----------



## ollv

Thanks a lot .. 


> only reflect the negative aspects of our world


 I did not mean negative aspects, we translate and transform all negative world things to the art .. as for me,


----------



## pkoi

I guess as much as we transfer the positive things.


----------



## ollv

iiin genral l like this one in percussiion places


----------



## pkoi

Thanks ollv, I'm glad you liked those parts. My personal favorite is also the last variation, which I guess would fall under the definition of 'percussive'.


----------

